
Ask HN: How important is the bezzeless screen? - alexkavon
I was just mulling this over as I type this post on a Dell XPS 15 9560.<p>Samsung just recently announced their latest phone, the Galaxy S8. One of the touted features of this fancy schmancy phone is a nearly bezel-less screen. Dell&#x27;s XPS line also features a similar engineering feat.<p>Ideally, we&#x27;d like a bezel-less screen to obtain that ever-so-slick design. As far as functionality is concerned, the bezel has done a marvelous job through the ages. What&#x27;s the obbsession with the removal of the bezel? Is there something deeper about the bezel-less screen? Do we want to escape the feeling of being boxed in? What&#x27;s life like after bezels? Won&#x27;t the next bezel-less frontier for the screen be life, the universe, and everything?
======
cauterized
I don't get the drive to eliminate bezels. I mean, big bezels are a waste of
space. On a laptop they may serve an engineering purpose, but no user purpose.
But for handheld devices at least, it's nice to have enough bezel to be able
to hold your device without worrying about activating touch response.

------
alexkavon
Ugh...forgot to fix the title. Mod help? Should be: "How important is the
bezel-less screen?"

